# Any skeeter updates?



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was looking to hit it saturday. Any word on what they are hitting on. I was thinking of staying on the south end. Got a buddy coming with me that's never fish there before just looking for pretty much anything.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm curious as well. I plan on hitting it on Friday. I have not fished Mosquito since June, so I am way out of the loop. Hoping someone that has some recent info on the walleye bite will chime in here. If not, I will report back on Friday night and let you know how I did.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was up there last saturday for the last of the top water bite only got 2 small bass.. switched over to try for some pan fish nothing. Was marking fish all over. Did see a lot of guys moving around tho


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The last of the top water bite? The top water bite is about to be on fire at Skeeter in the next week or so.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I was there wens afternoon going for the late evening bite,lake was rolling real good stead off ,fished thurs morning trolled ,cast ,nothing three other boats at the ramp had nothing, temp dropping will help.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bassbme said:


> The last of the top water bite? The top water bite is about to be on fire at Skeeter in the next week or so.


I always thought the best topwater bite was earlier in the summer. Why do you think it will get better there?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

kt, it changes. much more shad related.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Let me call Champmen and Mansky!! I will let u boys know! 50 degree u will get them on top


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Not to sound like a SA, but I don't think it will get better, I know it will get better. As was said above, it's shad related and the shad move shallow when the water cools and the bass if they weren't already shallow, follow them right up.

IMO late summer and early fall is the best time of year for top water. Especially at Mosquito. You don't need cloudy calm days either. Bright sun middle of the day they will absolutely crush a topwater bait.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Fished for walleye today from 0700 until 1300. Nada! First time (this year) I have been skunked out there for walleye. Tried flicker shads, worm harness, jigging rap, lindy rigs. No takers, not much boat traffic and I never saw a net get pulled in any of the boats that were obviously walleye fishing. Water was 70.5 in the morning and warmed up to about 72 by midday. Lake was pretty dead as far as numbers of boats and fisherman. Looking forward to the steelhead bite returning in the rivers. Need a change of pace!


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Started the day at about 645 nice fog on the lake, water is down about 2 feet an about 71 degrees. Fished the south end with green pumpkin big trd got a 2 pound bass,1 nice 22in eye. Slow fishing but beautiful day to be out.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

How were the weeds for getting around?


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Still pretty thick on the east side where I was some on the grass flat down by the dam was starting to change color


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

We were there on Saturday. Tough day for bass. only caught a couple of small ones


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was going to take the wife tomorrow. Any up dates.


----------

